
Puppy Pregnancy Syndrome - hydrogenbonds
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_pregnancy_syndrome
======
hydrogenbonds
From another source:

> Effective control and treatment of rabies in India is hindered by a form of
> mass hysteria known as puppy pregnancy syndrome (PPS). Dog bite victims with
> PPS, male as well as female, become convinced that puppies are growing
> inside them, and often seek help from faith healers rather than medical
> services. An estimated 20,000 people die every year from rabies in India,
> more than a third of the global total.

source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabies#India](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabies#India)

------
hydrogenbonds
A comment explaining why rabies is scary:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/81rr6f/he_fed_the_cute...](https://old.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/81rr6f/he_fed_the_cute_trash_panda_and_looked_up_for_a/dv4xyks/)

